
Malware jumps air-gap by blinking LED - CarolineW
This story has been submitted many times from many sources. This submission is purely to provide a cross-reference in case discussion starts on more than one of them.
======
CarolineW
Here are some of the submissions with comment count as of 13:00 GMT:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722843)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722460)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718246)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13715669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13715669)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13713529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13713529)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13713055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13713055)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13712323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13712323)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13711283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13711283)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13710727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13710727)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13708279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13708279)
(4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13705828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13705828)
(1 comment)

